# Toothache (Woody Creek) at High Water



## Aknoff (Aug 24, 2007)

Searched old threads and couldn't find much about Upper/Lower Woody at the current levels (~2600 CFS on the DWR gauge). Best I could ascertain it sounds like continuous III-/III with IV- at toothache. Seem about right? Any concerns about low bridges for a 14' raft? Could paddleboat or row. Looking for an alternative from the Eagle for this weekend, since the Eagle just went crazy. Sounds like this should be comparable to what a med-high Eagle would normally be like. Thanks all!


----------



## aecrew618 (Jun 29, 2008)

Where's Woody Creek? Never heard of it.


----------



## onefatdog (Oct 25, 2003)

Yes, it's similar to middle eagle high water.
Toothache rapid washes out so there really is no move to make.
No low bridges and is being run commercially.


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

running it this afternoon.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

onefatdog said:


> .
> 
> No low bridges and is being run commercially.



How is the clearance under the swinging bridge (above Toothache?) for a cat row frame? I assume all the commercials are paddling.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

tight in the center, but not an issue river left. river right is probably doable as well.
that was at about 5:45 today.


----------

